# Knotted up!



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey folks, as I read through these posts and threads, I see tons of great advice and information. HOWEVER! One thing that I have noticed being omitted from most lists, is *rope.* I see Para-cord but rarely see anyone suggesting a good rope. In addition to para-cord, a good climbing rope is IMO, essential. A rope like this is a good example. http://www.rei.com/product/793079/bluewater-assaultline-static-rope-716-x-120

A 7/16" rope should be a minimum diameter, I think 1/2" is preferable. I personally have a 5/8 rope, at 150' long. It is a heavy rope but not really for the BOB.

Having a good rope is useless if you can't tie a knot!! Here is a link to a good site that shows how to tie every knot you could ever need.

http://www.animatedknots.com/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

I think a good handful of basic knots is most important. My list of knots to be completely competent with is as follows. If anyone has a knot they like better or is a favorite, post it up!!

1- Bowline, The Bowline makes a reasonably secure loop in the end of a piece of rope. It has many uses, e.g., to fasten a mooring line to a ring or a post. Under load, it does not slip or bind. With no load it can be untied easily.

2- Zepplin Bend, The Zeppelin Bend is one of the bends employing interlocking overhand knots. It is a reliable bend that can be untied even after being heavily loaded but not, however, while still under load. It is an excellent alternative to the more widely used Double Fisherman's because it eliminates the risk of jamming.

3- Carrick Bend, The Carrick Bend joins two ropes together. Ashley describes it as "the bend commonly tied in hawsers and cables." It is also makes the center of the very decorative Lanyard Knot.

4- Prusik Knot, Its principal use is allowing a rope to be climbed.

5- Two Half Hitches, A Round Turn and Two (or more) Half Hitches is useful for attaching a mooring line to a dock post or ring although probably less secure than the Anchor Hitch (below). As the name suggests, the Round Turn and Two Half Hitches is composed of two important parts:

There are plenty of different knots to do the same job. Pick a knot or two and work on them until you can tie them in the dark. Good Luck!!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

EXCELLENT points - thank you! This is something I need to work on, both supplying the rope and learning the knots.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I forgot to add this, if you have ever coiled a rope and then when you tried to UN-coil it it got all tangled up, try this. Some call it "daisy chain"or "chain sinnet", whatever you call it, once you pull the last loop free the rope pays out and cannot tangle. I daisy chained my 5/8" 150' rope and when it was done was 40' long.

http://www.animatedknots.com/chains...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

found 100' of 1/2 in at homedepot for 10 dollars last month. also i am in the music industry and we wrap "long" lengths of cable all the time method we use is the over under 





thanks for the post


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

deetheivy said:


> found 100' of 1/2 in at homedepot for 10 dollars last month. also i am in the music industry and we wrap "long" lengths of cable all the time method we use is the over under
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful of the home depot ropes, not always the best quaility. Not saying you didn't get a god rope, just saying that there is a lot of crappy stuff out there.

Thanks for the video on coiling.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

naw i think your right its not something i would want to climb with but there are several other things to do with it, and now that i think of it i didnt check to see if it was USA made or not, will have to look next time im there


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I have rope but the last thing I on my list to do is climb anything that requires rope.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Ascending and decending are things I wont rule out having to do. With that thought in mind i have aquired a rapelling harness and carabieners, and a couple of sewn loops to use with prusik knots to climb. 

A rope is just too useful not to have plenty of. In addition to the 5/8" rope, i have 100' of 3/8" nylon braided, and about 1,000' of some other 3/8 nylon non-braided. The non-braid isn't great rope but good for general purpose stuff like shelter making and generaly lashing things down.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

pandamonium said:


> I forgot to add this, if you have ever coiled a rope and then when you tried to UN-coil it it got all tangled up, try this. Some call it "daisy chain"or "chain sinnet", whatever you call it, once you pull the last loop free the rope pays out and cannot tangle. I daisy chained my 5/8" 150' rope and when it was done was 40' long.
> 
> http://www.animatedknots.com/chains...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


I always do this with my extension cords. My dad always did it so I figured there must be a good reason.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Moose33 said:


> I always do this with my extension cords. My dad always did it so I figured there must be a good reason.


Yup, works great! Comes right out and can't possibly tangle!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

pandamonium said:


> A 7/16" rope should be a minimum diameter, I think 1/2" is preferable.
> 1- Bowline, The Bowline makes a reasonably secure loop in the end of a piece of rope. It has many uses, e.g., to fasten a mooring line to a ring or a post. Under load, it does not slip or bind. With no load it can be untied easily.


I use 1/2" 16 strand braid nearly every day for climbing trees; 5400# test. At one time I would buy a 600' spool every 5-6 years although the last one I bought may well be the last. I don't use it near as hard as I did in my younger days so I still have about 450' on the most recent spool. I also have a couple hundred feet of 6800# test.

Personally I have found the three variations of the bowline will do anything I need to do. It's a very versatile knot. I can put a 1500# load on a running bowline. It will never let go but once the pressure is off, it loosens right up.

Here I am using the climbing rope. If you look closely you can see a ball and hook behind me. That's the crane cable that lifts the limbs off the house as I cut them off.

*deetheivy* be careful with that rope. Good top quality rope goes for about $1.00 a foot. Don't ever trust your life to a $10.00 rope.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

uncle joe
thanks for the heads up i got a buddy who is a climber and would kill me if he ever saw me climbing with it(if i didnt kill myself first) and was only thinking of using it for camp chores, shelter, maybe food in the trees if im camping in bear country guide lines maybe some other stuff


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> I use 1/2" 16 strand braid nearly every day for climbing trees; 5400# test. At one time I would buy a 600' spool every 5-6 years although the last one I bought may well be the last. I don't use it near as hard as I did in my younger days so I still have about 450' on the most recent spool. I also have a couple hundred feet of 6800# test.
> 
> Personally I have found the three variations of the bowline will do anything I need to do. It's a very versatile knot. I can put a 1500# load on a running bowline. It will never let go but once the pressure is off, it loosens right up.
> 
> ...


I love you guys....:kiss:

I had 164 tree guys I was in charge of after Katrina. They were all with Lewis. Most were from upstate NY. VERY hard workers and didn't shy away from any job I had to put them on. Seems they used a bit larger rope. They called it their "Bull" rope....or is that something else?

I've worked with many "stick" guys and they are a tough hard working bunch. Hats off to you!! :beercheer:

Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I climbed lots of poles in my career, but left the trees alone....:dunno:

Jimmy


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Unclejoe, I'm certain you notice the bowline was #1 on my list!! I think it is one of the most versite knots. Has never failed me yet!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jimmy24 said:


> They called it their "Bull" rope....or is that something else?


Yep. That's what most of us "tree guys" call it. 5/8" and 12,000# test. Try coiling up a 120' shank of that stuff! 



pandamonium said:


> Unclejoe, I'm certain you notice the bowline was #1 on my list!! I think it is one of the most versite knots. Has never failed me yet!


Absolutely. The rope will break before that knot will come loose. :beercheer:


----------



## Arrogatnor (Sep 9, 2012)

I love Google Books, I did some research on free books available from Google on small boats, seamanship, etc. Here is what I found on knots and knotting. You should be able to get these for free from google books with a search by title, author and date.

Tying knots is a great skill, you can live without it, but it makes you a more capable person. Knowing basic mechanics can make almost any task you turn your hand to easier. Learning to read the weather for sailing will help you any time you are out of doors. Knowing how a block and tackle works can help you get a car out of a ditch, or any time you need to move large weights. A sailor must be a jack of many trades. As a skill set, the skills of the sailor are as useful, in many circumstances more useful, than those of the woodman or scout. These skill sets complement each other, and sometimes overlap.
Using knots will work for finding books on knots. It will also discover various books on sailing and seamanship. One of these is, “Knots, Splices and Rope Work” by Alpheus Hyatt Verill which is an excellent text on the subject. Another is “The Sailor’s Book of Knots” by J. Nethercliff Justsum. A third is “The Rigger’s Guide and Seaman’s Assistant” by Charles Bushell. Several other books which come up are stories of tangled love affairs, novels, some books on naval engineering, and a book “11,506 Knots in the Sunbeam” apparently a story about travels on a vessel. Knots and the sea and seamanship are virtually inseparable.
The search term ‘Knotting’ will bring up another book by Paul N. Hasluck, the author of many other handy and how to book. This one entitled “Knotting and Splicing Ropes and Cordage”. One of the nice things about this book is that in the front it has a list of other books edited by Mr. Hasluck on many topics of interest to the do it yourself types. It will also bring up a number of works on textile crafts suited to young ladies of the period as well as instruction manuals for sailors and seamen.


----------



## suasponte2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Try this link... http://georgia.preppersnetwork.com/forum/download/file.php?id=10

It's a download for the 2011 Ranger Handbook. It's a good one to have on hand.


----------

